# Other forums don't bother!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I joined a uk hunting forum and put a thread in the Photography room about our feral big cats and has anyone else seen or had any experience of them. Guess what I pretty much got told that I was lying about what I've seen and what I was saying as I had no photo's to show! I only joined yesterday what a welcome!!

So to the members of Predator Talk you really are a top bunch of chaps!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I seen a show on TV about those cats in England. Monster Quest on the History Channel. Looked pretty convincing to me, looked like a rather large black cat or maybe a panther. If you get a shot....Take it and sent the photo to them and us.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I've seen leopard 4 times Jim, we also have some cougar and lynx. I couldn't believe how rude they were to a new member so happy to jump down my throat! Luckily I had little on there so changed everything to false dates etc and will not be heading back!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Unfortunately there are alot of forums out there with idiots just full of themselves waiting to jump on someone !! This is the best and friendliest site I've ever been on. Everyone here makes you feel welcome right from the start.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like you found a bunch of computer pros---they tend to not have much git-up-and-go, but they'll tell you everything you need to know.

Us yanks over here on this side of the puddle know whats go'in on. You spend time in the field and see things others (computer idiots) don't. PT members see your pictures in your post and know your not B.S. and your a real hunter.

Anyhow---don't let those other sites get you down.

If you ever get a chance to head up into these rocky mountains in our good old U.S.A.---I would be proud to take a hunter like you out on a panther call'in hunt. You'd have quite the tale to tell.

Were a different kind of family here on PT but some of us don't wear tweed.lol.

Sorry Matt---I can't imagine why I said that, but for some reason I had to. I'm hope'in I got a chuckle out of you buddy.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This computer idiot / pro is feeling really small today. No more photography jokes, I promise.







lol


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ditto to Daves post, but you knew that I hope.

As for those cats, I really hope you get to show one to them. Soon ! And when they want to interview you do not for get to say....you said there were none period, impossible, no way.

Thanks Matt.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Whats the matter Boss---had a bad day?---Did you start think'in how far off Bobcat season is?---?????????????

"No more photography jokes, I promise."---I'll beleive that when I read it.lol.(Miss K really loved the anniversary pics. you/her put up)















:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey boss...I think Dave is asking to be spanked ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Looks like you found a bunch of computer pros---they tend to not have much git-up-and-go, but they'll tell you everything you need to know.
> 
> Us yanks over here on this side of the puddle know whats go'in on. You spend time in the field and see things others (computer idiots) don't. PT members see your pictures in your post and know your not B.S. and your a real hunter.
> 
> ...


Thank you Dave. It would be an honour to hunt with a gentleman such as you. You got a laugh alright!







and that goes for all you guys.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You know I did !!

Matt, you stay away from those other sites. They're nothing but a bunch of trouble makers.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh I will don't you worry!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> I joined a uk hunting forum and put a thread in the Photography room about our feral big cats and has anyone else seen or had any experience of them. Guess what I pretty much got told that I was lying about what I've seen and what I was saying as I had no photo's to show! I only joined yesterday what a welcome!!
> 
> So to the members of Predator Talk you really are a top bunch of chaps!


Oh Matt, we all have thought about it, we here just dont say it....







Im just kidding, theres a little pure american ball buster, lol 
Yes everyone is correct, this site is professional. Just had to give you a little crap. Your a great guy..


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> Oh Matt, we all have thought about it, we here just dont say it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Corey, your not a bad chap yourself!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

bones44 said:


> Unfortunately there are alot of forums out there with idiots just full of themselves waiting to jump on someone !! This is the best and friendliest site I've ever been on. Everyone here makes you feel welcome right from the start.


I second that!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thirds from me ! It's been that way from the start. Which in my opinion says a lot about the LEADER (of this site).(He's behind a curtain with a microphone in OZ)


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Who is that??? You're 100% right though! And the members. Al lof you that are on here regularly are an exceptional group of guys!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks d_m, but it's everyone getting to put their 2c in, without geting made to feel like an idiot, that makes the site unique.


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

Some places are only good to sell calls. people arnt nice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll bet you sell quite a few of them (when you're not giving them away), as well you should, they sound great.

You should put your site as your signature line Rick !


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

youngdon said:


> (He's behind a curtain with a microphone in OZ)


HAHAHAHA I just saw that!!!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Heyyyyyyy that post made me a senior member!!!!







Its a celebration B*&^%es!!!! (Rick James)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on your first 100 d_m. Now that you're a senior member you have to get coffee for us all(except Matt he only drinks tea). Oh and sweep the floor before you leave will you ?


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Hahaha, you got it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No sugar in that tea either! Well done on 100 posts you've had good thing to say, lots of laughs really glad you found us!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ive found that through lifes experiences and actual happenings, when you tell the tale there are always the know it alls who like to challenge your story as though they were the expert on the subject. And all simply because they personally havent seen or heard of what you are talking about. Its as if you talk about something they havent a clue about that you automatically are lying and it challenges their knowledge and "prowess" on given subjects. I personally would bide my time till what time I could prove them idiots with a clear close up of the critter they say doesnt exist as in your case. Then publically in their forum speak my mind (politically correct and all) and tell them which forum REALLY has decent members who not only speak the language, but live it through actual hunting versus just moving lips.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't believe a word of that !! LOL


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey---Glad to see your still hang'in around bearman.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah good to see ya Bear...

BTW guys...I too enjoy tea over coffee. Except that doctored up with chocolate stuff while out in the wilderness. Take one cup of coffee and add half a packet ( or more ) of hot coco mix to the cup...on a cool morning that stuff is GREAT.

Other than that....tea


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You can drop a piece of a hersheys bar in too.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Never tried that ? I do like that coco though poor mans cappacino.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> You can drop a piece of a hersheys bar in too.


Not that I eat chocolate but hersheys were not very good when I was over.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think your taste buds are too highly developed.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I think your taste buds are too highly developed.


LOL... I have to agree! I love some Hersheys! Maybe you tried semi-sweet for baking with or something...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

To much blue blood !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No they were just not very nice!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Perhaps you tried the exlax version ???


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure that there are better out there but Hersheys does me fine.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

What kind did you try? You seem traumatized! Maybe onacall is right about the exlax kind. I ate a whole bar as a kid and thought I was gonna die. I was about 8 and and thought I got something good. It was horrible!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Just a chocolate bar, sorry guys just not to my taste but then if I didn't eat chocolate again it wouldn't bother me.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Just a chocolate bar, sorry guys just not to my taste but then if I didn't eat chocolate again it wouldn't bother me.


Oh Matt...Perhaps I should send you some 72 % or high coco...you would think you died and gone to heaven, for a second. It is really good mmmmm.

But then perhaps you taste bud are just suited to it.

DM.....you really do have me laughing here !!!! Oh my I could not emagine, but then...yes I can. I bet you did think you were going to die. Live and learn.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Oh Matt...Perhaps I should send you some 72 % or high coco...you would think you died and gone to heaven, for a second. It is really good mmmmm


Brian I would just think I'd died as I don't really like the stuff so 72% would be bloody horrible!

Even if there was a heaven I wouldn't want to go there as its to bloody cold and there's no bugger I know there!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

On a call said:


> DM.....you really do have me laughing here !!!! Oh my I could not emagine, but then...yes I can. I bet you did think you were going to die. Live and learn.


Man it was ROUGH! We lived on a big lake when I was a kid. My mom comes up to me one day and hands me a packet of aluminum foil and says, "Go throw this in the lake, and dont eat it!"

I walk down to the end of the pier and open it up to find 3/4 of a hershey bar in it. It was turning whitish and old though. I think to myself,"That must be why she wants me to chunk it. It smells good... feels normal... tastes fine! ****, that womans crazy!" So I ate the hell out of it "on a call". One little bar was a full dose, and I ate about 12-15 doses.

It was agony, man. I was just a little tike, and I remember that like it was yesterday! Sat on the toilet for about 24 hours. Hahahaha, the things kids do.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:

Thanks for that it sent me off to work(hedge cutting today which I hate!)with a laugh and a smile!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mississippi splatters !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yikes !! It's a wonder you can even use a toilet, you're lucky you weren't traumatized for life..... You do use a toilet don't you ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Again..I am laughing and out loud too.

I can just picture you DM, heck it tastes good to me.

Did mom ever figure it out ???? I am guessin she did when you were not out fishing or playing around.

I am still laughing again. Thanks ! Life is good, especially at others expense.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thats priceless DM, makes one wonder if your mom even knew what it was. Im thinking she thought it to be chocolate candy as well. Otherwise she would have made mention knowing you would have ate the whole 12~15 doses. Shes innocent for sure, but one hell of a price for not listening to mom!! Yea its a chocolate mousse. That has the runs!!!


----------

